# Reds or pirayas?



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi guys! Could you please take a look at http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Galleri...us%20piraya.htm and tell me if I'm wrong or not. I think the fish illustrated on those two photos are P. nattereri, not pirayas. Am I wrong or not? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Those are some really nice Orange Piraya


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pirayas, look closely and you could see the flames


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

P. Piraya


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks guys! I was relieved that those fish are pirayas because I'm going to buy them







and I really have had some doubts and have thought that they could be reds







Thanks for your help!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

P. Piraya


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, for sure


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

o yes most defo p.piraya


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

P Piraya.

Post some pics when you get them.


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

piraya


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Piraya, you can also tell by the clear eyes.


----------

